# My best Friend



## stone_dragone (Apr 20, 2007)

On Wednesday, 18th of April within the city limits of Enterprise, AL, a heartless bastard used a .22 rifle behind my house (10 feet from where my son plays, by the way) and shot my housecat Ares. Ares is an indoor cat that had snuck outside. He was bothering no one and was simply the target of someone else's random cruelty. 

Before you discount my family's pain based on the fact that Ares is "just a cat," understand that He was a source of great calm following both my deployments to Iraq. When I was gone, he watched over my wife and child like a guardian angel, giving attention and warmth when Daddy couldn't. When my wife was pregant with our son and on bedrest for nearly 3 months, he laid beside her and kept her sanity. He was the first to greet us when we brought our Bowen home from the hospital. He watched over him in his crib and never hinted at any plan to put him in danger (smothering him for body heat or such). He is far more loving than any human I have ever met.

You may notice that I use was and is interchangebly. That is because he is still alive, but this afternoon my wife and I go to see him ffor the last time before they put him to sleep. The bullet severed the nerve bundle that controls his hind legs and he will never be able to move again. Right now, he requires medical assistance to be able to urinate and void his bowels. The vet wanted to give 24 to 48 hours of observation to see if he regains any movement. If he hasn't regained any by this afternoon, he will have to be put down.

My wife and I have taken this very hard as Ares is like a silent son with impeccable timing, always there when you need him. It is no exageration to say that Ares is my best friend and he will be missed terribly.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.  People who do or even talk about happened to your friend are the kind of scum whose parents should have paddled their asses A LOT more...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2007)

Having recently put down a family friend (canine kind) myself, I understand your pain.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 20, 2007)

Ouch man, that really hurts.  It actually brought tears to my eyes.  I am really really sorry, i just cannot understand the random, stupid, heartless cruelty that some people are capable of. 

My wife and I have a cat who is chronically ill with asthma and a potential diabetic condition.  he requires daily medication, and the meds make him a little crazy which means we often don't get much sleep.  But he's our little boy, he is heartbreakingly affectionate, and we love him and we stick by him.  It wouldn't be any other way.  

People sometimes trivialize the connection a person can have with a pet, but I know it's really really strong, and they are the same as family.  I often prefer the company of animals over that of most people.

you'll get thru it, but it sucks and it's just plain wrong.  I wish I could say more.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry some idiot did this - know that you made your cat's life as happy as he made yours, and the best thing you can do, if he won't be happy, is ensure he won't be in pain.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2007)

Pets ARE family for most caring people. This was a cold, heartless at. I'm very sorry for your loss.:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 20, 2007)

World is full of idiots.  Sorry to hear that you have lost a beloved pet.  


I say it is time for a MT member road trip to this guy's house!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am really sorry and I do understand exactly how you feel about your cat.
Cats are very wise creatures, more so than us sometimes. Many years ago, during the Falklands campaign my husband was away fighting in, I was pregnant and my cat would sit on my bump comforting me though news reports,scares and lonely worrying days and nights. :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2007)

I would make it my lifes mission to find the punk that did that. And hopefully I wouldn't find him for the sake of both of us.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your loss! :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 20, 2007)

Heartless bastards is the right adjective for those that killed your friend. 

My heart and prayers for your comforting go to you and your Mrs. :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this. Not just the loss but HOW it happened.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the neighbor is paying a price.


----------



## donna (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. My love to you and the rest of your family. Too many people trivialise the bond between us and our animals, but I think it is often deeper, than the love a lot of people feel for each other ,as it is so unconditional.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about that.  They really are a part of your family-  you feed them, you nourish them, you watch them grow, enjoy their personalities...  Just like your own child in certain respects.  It really makes you wonder why someone feels that it's necessary to be so cruel...


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 20, 2007)

My family and I wish to thank everyone for their wonderful words of comfort.  As an update to my MT family, I was spared from having to make the decision to put Ares to sleep.  My wife received the phone call from the vet shortly after I went to work today that Ares had not made it through the night.  

We buried him at the base of a tree out in the country this afternoon.  Shortly after we returned, the city police department's Animal control officers came and began their investigation.  At the very least, this won't happen again to anyone else anytime soon.  

Again, I thank you all for your words of comfort.  May God bless each of you.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 20, 2007)

My condolences... my last dog developed lung cancer, clearly visible on x-rays taken by Banfield when diagnosing a back injury 2 years before her next vet could hear it in her cough, and way too late to do anything about it.  She slowly stopped eating, lost her bladder control... I had made the decision to have her put to sleep the coming Monday morning, and she had a seizure (a stroke?) on Friday evening and died at home.  Picking her up off the floor was one of the hardest things I've ever done.

Remember the joy that you and Ares brought to each other and your family, and not the way he died.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[SIZE=+1]The Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

 When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.   

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 

There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

 All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

 They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

 You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

 Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

 Author unknown...[/SIZE]


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.:asian:


----------



## exile (Apr 20, 2007)

Ach, I'm so sorry about your poor cat, SD. I've had many cats in my life and loved every one. It's hard enough losing them after they've lived a full, happy life, but something like this... more than the heart can bear.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 20, 2007)

First of all, as another cat lover, please accept my condolences.

Second, as others have said and I must echo, NEVER feel ashamed or trivialized over grief at the loss of a loved one, human or animal.

And I've a feeling one way or the other, the murderer (for that is what he is) will get his comeuppance, natural or otherwise. Tales from the world over would seem to confirm it:

*In Egypt, in honor of Isis, anyone who killed a cat was put to death.

*In my ancestral country of Ireland, it was 17 years bad luck to anyone who killed a cat.

*And it appears in several cultures that killing a cat is equal to sacrificing one's soul to the Devil.


I don't think, one way or another, he's coming away from this scot-free.


----------



## Carol (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your loss.  My 16 year old kitty is my best friend too...wishing all of you lots of prayers.

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 21, 2007)

Another cat lover here- I'd be absolutely griefstricken if that happened to my cats (they passed naturally), so don't feel at all ashamed about your feelings.  Pets, despite some attempts to diminish them, are members of family.  They give companionship, and unconditional love.  To treat them as less than family is to trivialize them.

Best wishes to you and your family- and I hope the cops turn up something with their investigations, if for no other reason than to ensure another being doesn't get injured.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm glad at least you didn't have to make that awful decision. I have just been telling my daughter Katie (who is also owned by a well loved cat) she also sends her love and condolences to you and your family. What she said about the murderer is unprintable and I agree with her. My love and best wishes to you all.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2007)

I am sorry for your lost! I had animals all my life from cats and dogs to hamsters, pidgeons, turtles and crickets (dont ask)  and i understand your grief very well.

I had a german sheppard that died a year ago with a tumor and she was one of my greatest friends ever. Just remmember the good moments you spend with your friend.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 21, 2007)

I am so, SO sorry for this tragedy. My deepest condolences. It matters not whether your best friend is your pet or a human buddy. Friends touch our lives in unspeakable ways all the same. Again, I am very sorry.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss, SD. Wishing you and your family much grace and a measure of peace in this difficult time.

And 'heartless bastard' is far more gracious a term than I could use if it were me in your shoes. I know I speak for many of us in saying that I have a very special problem with anyone who is cruel to animals or children.


----------

